# Gudgel Launcher



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a gudgel dummy launcher that mounts on the end of a shotgun using the choke tube threads and fires .44 magnum blanks which supposedly can be reloaded.

The manufacturer is no longer in business, even though they still have a website 

http://www.gudgel.com/

I've found the launcher to be very helpful in teaching dogs to swing with the gun.

Do any RTF folks use one of these? If so, how do you handle reloading the blanks?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Have you found that the dog watches you instead of looking out for the bird to fall?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Cray said:


> Have you found that the dog watches you instead of looking out for the bird to fall?


Nope, not at all. 

It isn't something I use everday, or by itself. I also use a couple of Zinger Wingers and a couple of Max 5000 units, so there is a lot going on out there that is more exciting than looking at me.

Has your experience been different? Do you have any experience with the Gudgel launcher?


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff T. said:


> Has your experience been different? Do you have any experience with the Gudgel launcher?



No experience with it...but have seen the hand launchers make the dog look to you instead of up and out and was just wondering if this was different. Thanks.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I'd like to tknow the answer too as I have a couple of boxes of Gudgel magnums that you insert into a shell like device whith is then put in a 12 g popper gun. Gets more boom than a popper but I don't know how to reload and the guys at the gun club haven't been any help.


----------

